# Won't Help Singles!!



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I'm FINALLY in a place to start, after gathering info from all you lovely ladies over the last year and finally chucking in my awful job!!

I contacted what I thought was the clinic you all recommended Reprofit in Czeck that has Stephan  (?) and I got an email saying they don't help single women I was hoping for an embryo program through them and I was sure they were who many of the singles used? 

My heart has literally just dropped through the floor!! Don't they help singles

Hope everyones well, off to catch up on your news!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

Is it against the law for single ladies to be treated in Czech republic.

Just send another 'e' mail telling them what treatment you want and they will send you the forms. It should all be straightforward. They just can't risk it if you stipulate  it. I guess as there is now so many singlies go they are having to be more careful.

It'll be fine I'm sure

Love

LL xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Lottie, thanks so much! My goodness I almost felt like I was having a heart attack! All these months (or is it years?!  ) trying to find the right path for myself, having to overcome so many barriers re my PCOS, job, lack of family support etc and I finally finally am ready (money in the bank ready to go!) and the email back was just 100% not what I expected, or hoped for. Maybe I was secretly hoped for an email saying "oh that's wonderful we will make you a mummy"   No, really just didn't expect to be told they don't help single women! 

WHEW! 

So I take it they can help single women with embryos legally. Whew! I can breath again.

I'm hoping for September.....eeek!


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Lottie

I JUST SAW YOU ARE EXPECTING!!!

SOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh thank you - yes it is very exciting      

Noo - it isn't legal for them to do so. They just do    

I don't think there is any waiting list for IVF with your own eggs, but there IS for donor ebryos or IVF with donor eggs. I'm not 100% sure but I think its longer than September. There is a thread on the Reprofit board for donor embros - they would know more. The wait for fresh donor eggs for IVF is def longer than Sept - I think its approx a year.

Very frustrating when you want to get going.

If you go onto the Reprofit website, you can find the form there 'First virtual visit'. If you fill that in and send it off, they should contact you fairly quickly and you'll be on the way


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, hadn't even thought of that re waiting.  And to think I thought it was divine inspiration that I have the last week in September, first week in October off   Silly me! 

Do you know I never go beyond the singles threads! I find the rest of fertility friends quite intimidating - not the people, more that I know nothing and everyone seems to know more and know people! Where would I find the reprofit board? I just looked around treatment abroad and couldn't find it

Thanks again!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know what you mean - I was like that when I first started on FF . Its def worth having a look around tho - especially the non treatment chatty threads for when it all gets too much   . And if you can find your local thread thats often great for meeting nice local people.

Also - we haven't had much success on the single boards recently , but there are still LOTS of people getting lucky with positive stories so its worth reading around to remind yourself this does work  

Here's the link for the Reprofit thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

The waiting lists are frustrating, but it seems its become so popular because its so successful so thats something to bear in mind .

Ahh - so nice to see you back here xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The 'first virtual visit' for is here

http://www.reprofit.cz/page.php?id=94&rodic=71&lang=en

/links


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Lottie, thank you from the bottom of my heart! You've helped me more than you'll ever know! 

Yes it is good to be back, with the horrific job and some bleeding issues (70 days - I KID YOU NOT!!) it just all got too much and I finally decided that the biggest regret in my life will be if I don't do this, if I'm not a mummy; no job, no other people in my life, no doing what others (i.e. my Church) think is the right thing will ever make up for motherhood and that despite the failed adoption all the loss I can do this...with that, poof it all came together - or at least my head & heart did! ;0) 

Found it (reprofit board) and posted, thanks. I'll fill out the form today! 

It sure is a minefield...and to think I thought I'd just turn up and get my frostie put in  

Naive. Yes?!


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Rose! It kind of feels like I'm in the right place at the right time now!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back Bluebelle Star,

as LL says fill in the 'first virtual vist' form and you should hear back soon

Good luck 

R x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Roo! 

I'm on the list, so expecting a 4-5 month wait now - this means I really need to get cracking on getting my body in shape (should I admit I'm eating pizza at the mo?!), so starting tomorrow I'm going to up my exercise regime!  I'm hoping for a FET by Christmas!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great news Bluebelle - hope you enjoyed the pizza - tomorrow is always a great day to start diet and exercise regime isn't it  

r x


----------

